# porsche twist wheels on a tt



## n2000snake (Jul 18, 2009)

so i got my hands on some prosche twist wheel size 18's for 100 bucks. there in pretty good shape. The back wheels are widers than the fronts . I have wheel adapters for them , is it safe to run them ? i remember reading that it can mess with the haldex system


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah its fine to run staggered wheels with the haldex i believ the only thing tht will mess it up is if you run different diameter wheels in the front and rear and yeah twists will fit TTurboNegro had them on and had a lot of pic, if you dont want them i will buy them for you :thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

No issues here. Do IT!!


----------



## n2000snake (Jul 18, 2009)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> yeah its fine to run staggered wheels with the haldex i believ the only thing tht will mess it up is if you run different diameter wheels in the front and rear and yeah twists will fit TTurboNegro had them on and had a lot of pic, if you dont want them i will buy them for you :thumbup:


 thanks dude . yeah my boss had them sitting in his backyard and didnt want them


----------



## n2000snake (Jul 18, 2009)

looks sweet I'm painting mine black too. what size tires are you runing?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> yeah its fine to run staggered wheels with the haldex i believ the only thing tht will mess it up is if you run different diameter wheels in the front and rear and yeah twists will fit TTurboNegro had them on and had a lot of pic, if you dont want them i will buy them for you :thumbup:


 Wrong. As long as the rolling diameter is within 4% you will be alright


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wrong. As long as the rolling diameter is within 4% you will be alright


 yeah ass.hole i said different diameters are what mess it up. Not wrong by any means just the specifics of 4% were left out. This means if the profile of the tires even varies it will feck it up (4% is not a large margin) If you want to be an A-hole go to the mk4 forums with your pink wheels:facepalm:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

225 fronts on the 7.5's and 255 rears on the 10's. Didn't want to go with the stretched look.


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

they look and fit great on a TT 

mine back in the day.......


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> yeah ass.hole i said different diameters are what mess it up. Not wrong by any means just the specifics of 4% were left out. This means if the profile of the tires even varies it will feck it up (4% is not a large margin) If you want to be an A-hole go to the mk4 forums with your pink wheels:facepalm:


 Wow I guess some ones having a bad day :thumbdown:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

And I think the Porsche twists are sexy:thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> yeah ass.hole i said different diameters are what mess it up. Not wrong by any means just the specifics of 4% were left out. This means if the profile of the tires even varies it will feck it up (4% is not a large margin) If you want to be an A-hole go to the mk4 forums with your pink wheels:facepalm:


 DUDE TAKE A CHILL PILL!!!!!!!!! :banghead: This is what make's the forum SH!T!! AND really you had to go to the pink wheel card! Remember one thing good sir TO EACH HIS OWN! Played did not build the car for you or any one else on this forum..


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20psi now said:


> DUDE TAKE A CHILL PILL!!!!!!!!! :banghead: This is what make's the forum SH!T!! AND really you had to go to the pink wheel card! Remember one thing good sir TO EACH HIS OWN! Played did not build the car for you or any one else on this forum..


 :thumbup:theirs no need to hate on people and talk crap about their cars that's bull sh**


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> yeah ass.hole i said different diameters are what mess it up. Not wrong by any means just the specifics of 4% were left out. This means if the profile of the tires even varies it will feck it up (4% is not a large margin) If you want to be an A-hole go to the mk4 forums with your pink wheels:facepalm:


 Relax bro. Wasn't meant in dick way, but since you want to be an asshat, you can run different width wheels say 8's and 10's. Chances are they will have different size tires, and since sidewall size is a percentage of the width the unless they know that they could buy the wrong size. Now heaven forbid someone thinks that they are in the clear and ruin their Haldex because they listened to you. Know your facts before you post. 
Oh and MKIV scene, been there done that its old news:wave: 
PS rather then starting crap, being an internet tough man and calling people out try PMing me rather then cloud the OP's thread 
PSS Thanks guys, I mean anyone can have a cookie cutter car, but I like to stand out. I just ignore the comments on the wheels because most people like them.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

here guys make sure to use a calculator like this


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

20vTa4 said:


> they look and fit great on a TT
> 
> mine back in the day.......


 

that is sexy looking.........


----------

